# Not sure what Surefire I have ???



## Pepi (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi folks! New here  I bought this Surefire awhile back and I cannot seem to identify what model it is. I thought it was a M951 but now I don't think so.

Thanks


http://imgur.com/a/CyJlG


http://imgur.com/a/CyJlG


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 5, 2016)

Are you sure that is a Surefire. They normally have identification on the body tube in some fashion, and usually look a little sleeker and more like the parts belong together. Yours looks like a Lego of some sort.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 5, 2016)

M series tail cap, aftermarket tube. Looks like a P6 head. Real heavy corrosion on both tube and head.


----------



## Pepi (Dec 5, 2016)

So ... Not really worth much then :shakehead I gave 25 bucks for it thinking it was worth a little more than that :shakehead


----------



## m4a1usr (Dec 5, 2016)

Its a Surefire 660 but lacking the Weaver ring. Don't remember the SF part number right now (M10?) but it still says weaver on it since that's where Surefire was purchasing them from.


----------



## Pepi (Dec 5, 2016)

m4a1usr said:


> Its a Surefire 660 but lacking the Weaver ring. Don't remember the SF part number right now but it still says weaver on it since that's where Surefire was purchasing them from.




I've got the Weaver ring. Just not mounted in the picture


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 6, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> Looks like a P6 head.


That would be a M2 head.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 6, 2016)

That is a old SF weapon light. It could be a lego too? With a M2 head & a XM07 switch. I can't remember the number for the body. Cell Extension added maybe? Pretty sure that is all Surefire. Anyway, Imgur went down when I was trying to open the second pic. Anyone else have more info? 
I pick up the weapon lights like that one used off the big auction website for under/around $75 usually. They make great projects and good lights for serious Airsoft folks. Of if you have a old gun you want to make "period correct" upgrades.


----------



## Pepi (Dec 6, 2016)

Good to know that I didn't get ripped off. I thought about putting it up for sale on the Bay and then taking the money and buy a new Surefire standard flashlight.

Thanks fellows!


----------



## K-T (Dec 7, 2016)

In addition to what has been said already, from the pictures it looks like 100% Surefire. 

The top part looks like to be an L60 Weapon-light + the M2 bezel and the first part of the tubing. It was extended by adding an A21 to be able to use it with 2 cells, the tailcap could be the XM07 but missing the pressure cable switch.
In summary: M2 bezel-L60-A21-XM07


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 13, 2016)

You guys nailed it, sorry for any repeat info... 660 weaponlight, L60 body with A21 extender (it screws apart in the middle, half knurled, half smooth) with an M2 finned bezel and XM tailcap that will take a cable and pressure switch. I would not rule out that it was made this way, but you usually see these with the older Z32 bezel with lexan lens.

Google "surefire 660 weaponlight" and you can find various configurations. There was probably a mount of some kind, rails or rings of some sort, to mount it on a weapon system.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 13, 2016)

The XM07 was introduced during the years those other parts in the picture were being phased out, so it's possible, even likely that was the original configuration.

There are a lot of different versions of 660's out there.


----------



## Pepi (Dec 19, 2016)

I wonder what luck I would have trying to trade the XM07 for a standard end-cap switch? I will never use this as a weapon light and the XM07 is a bit big for a home carry flashlight.


----------



## internet (Jan 3, 2017)

For 25 bucks you lucked out! You can part it out on eBay and easily more than triple your money.

So what you basically have is the guts(L60 body + A21 extender) of the "Surefire 660 Tactical Light" commonly referred to as the "Black Hawk Down" tactical or weapon light, WITH some upgrades (the newer style M2 bezel and XM0x tailcap) as stated above. You said you have the Weaver 1" ring mount (correctly identified above as the "Surefire M10" mount) which would attach to the "Surefire M14" barrel mount.

Originally, it would have been issued/sold like this, attached to the bottom of the M16 barrel:






Later sold with upgrades:






Also, they had these (this is one of a couple that I own):
M2(older style) bezel + *L90* Body + A21 Extender + XM0x tail switch + M10 weaver ring mount
(this has the *P90 incandescent bulb* and takes *three batteries*)





The tactical weapon light were usually sold in the "lego" style I think because it was convenient to have them modular and interchangeable among different Surefire weapon lights. For instance, you can take the head/bezel + L60 body without the talcap and extender and attach it to a Surefire branded weaponlight handguardd (HK MP4, Remington 870, Mossberg, etc.) Same thing with the L90 body and bezel that I have.


----------

